# bird shot?



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

Will shooting birdshot adversely effect the rifling in my handguns.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No. The lead used is generally softer than the lead or jacketed bullets you normally use, as is the plastic shot capsule on loads that use them.


----------

